# athens exceed 300 ??



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

what do you want to know. I shoot a 34 accomplice. what are you looking to find out.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

My 300 is very nice, give rodney482 a pm and he will help with questions and any ordering and so on, they also have great coustmer service!!!


----------



## maverickrou (Mar 14, 2010)

hello
Hello

I would like to know if there is a frank wall 

If he(it) is supple(flexible) and your sensation of shooting(firing)

Thank you


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

PM sent...I got ya covered.:wink:


----------

